# Md5 -> Crypt(md5)



## Sith (14. Juli 2002)

Hi,

Habe da ein Problem hoffe mir kann jemand helfen:

Ich will ein md5(); Passwort in ein cyript("CRYPT_MD5"); umwandeln, gibts da ne möglichkeit?


----------



## methodus (14. Juli 2002)

also wenn du möchtest, dass dein passwort in den crypt-algorythmus umgeschrieben werden soll, muss ich dich enttäsuchen, das ist nicht möglich, da md% und crypt und ver- aber nicht entcrypten können, was aber zum umwandeln des crypts notwendig wäre.


----------



## deepgreen (16. Juli 2002)

das wollte ich auch gerade fragen, ob es möglich ist aus einem md5 umgewandelten string wieder den text rauszubekommen, aber das geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Quark_the_hacker (3. März 2010)

Doch, es ist möglich!
Habe MD5 Passwörter in der Datenbank, und mit crypt(CRYPT_MD5) verschlüsselte Passwörter in der htpasswd Datei.
Leider wurde die .htpasswd Datei bei einem Serverupdate geschrottet (es fehlen seither die meisten Passwörter, da der Server nur die Benutzer in die neue Datei eingetragen hat, die ich manuell im Server eingetragen habe).

Prüfen ob das Passwort korrekt ist geht so:
<?php
$passwd="Ehemaliges Passwort"; //dies ist hier eigentlich unbekannt, aber irgend etwas wollte ich für das Beispiel verwenden.
$md5fromDB=md5($passwd); //Das hier wäre dann z.B. ein md5 verschlüsselter Eintrag aus der Datenbank, der beim Anlegen des Benutzers aus dem Passwort "Ehemaliges Passwort" erstellt wurde.
echo "MD5: ".$md5fromDB."<br>\n";
$mdcrypted=crypt($md5fromDB);
echo "cryptedMD5: ".$mdcrypted."<br>\n";
if(crypt($md5fromDB,$mdcrypted)==$mdcrypted)
{
 echo "Password Ok!<br>"; //-> Very good working!
}
?>

Das MD5 Passwort in ein crypt Passwort umwandeln ist also noch einfacher: $mdcrypted aus dem obigen Beispiel ist ein solches crypt(CRYPT_MD5) umgewandeltes Passwort.


----------



## Quark_the_hacker (3. März 2010)

Oh, da hab ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut.
Sorry.


----------



## methodus (3. März 2010)

Acht Jahre her. Es hat sich nicht geändert: MD5 ist und bleibt ein Hash-Algorithmus, mit den man NUR verschlüsseln kann. Es wird nicht und nie möglich sein ein MD5-Hash zu entschlüsseln. Das liegt in der Natur des Algorithmus selbst, denn er ist nicht eindeutig. Soll heißen, dass - mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit - es 2 Ausgangsdaten gibt, die den gleichen Hash erzeugen. Das alleine reicht schon aus. Es gibt noch mehr Gründe wieso... z.B. das der Hash immer 32 Zeichen lang ist, unabhängig von der Ausgangsgröße.


----------



## Jul13 (2. August 2010)

Wenn man aber ein Md5 hash entschlüsseln will, muss wissen dass md5 ein Einwegfunktion ist, und deswegen geht eigentlich nicht entschlüsselt .
Aber der md5 Hash-Code kann trotzdem in einer riesige Datenbank von entschlüsselten Strings gefunden werden.
Ein Beispiel von eine Seite die so eine Datenbank hat, ist: http://www.md5-decrypter.com.
Sie hat mir viel geholft.Ich hoffe dass für euch auch nützlich ist.


----------

